# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Rare mestruatie na kijkoperatie

## Nikie1976

Ik heb op 15 juni jl. een laparoscopie en hysteroscopie gehad (kijkoperatie) omdat ik een endometriosecyste op mijn eierstok had. Die zouden ze dan gaan verwijderen. Toevallig in de week van de operatie is de cyste dus vanzelf losgekomen. Daardoor had ik een menstruatie van 9 dagen. Nu ben ik na de operatie alweer 2 keer ongesteld geworden, waarvan de eerste keer 10 dagen duurde en de tweede keer 14 dagen. Het is dan eerst normaal helder bloed en daarna dagenlang bruin. Heeft iemand ervaring met een dergelijke operatie? Mijn man en ik zijn nu aangemeld voor iui en vorige week moest ik voor een echo en bleek mijn buik nog veel te onrustig en er zit dus weer een endometriosecyste

----------

